# IBS Constipation and Overeating...



## tiffatiger (Sep 4, 2012)

Hi, I'm 15 and I am a new member on this forum. I have not been diagnosed with IBS, however, I feel that all the symptoms are there and that I will need to check with the doctor someday soon...I have read many times that people who suffer with IBS have a loss in appetite and usually end up losing weight. This is the opposite for me, I gain weight. A problem that is constantly occurring is the fact that I am constipated and it is usually difficult for me to have a bowel movement. When I eat, let's say at 6PM, I bloat up quite quickly. I always feel uncomfortable and want to get rid of the bloat and use the bathroom... but of course, that doesn't work. For this reason, I end up overeating A LOT of unnecessary food that would probably cause more bloating and gas, however, it does make me poop later in the day. But the problem is... I'm eating EXCESSIVELY and it is making me gain more weight. It is like a cycle that never ends.I have no idea what to do... does anyone else deal with this?


----------



## TheOutlookChild (Sep 2, 2011)

You really should see a doctor if you are having these problems just to be sure. Constipation and bloating can be caused by things other than IBS, and if you are gaining weight it may be that your thyroid is not producing enough hormones. There all sorts of things you can try without overeating, I actually find overeating makes things worse. Try taking psyllium with lots of water, eat atleast 5 servings of fruits and veg, and lay off the dairy and white bread. These things don't work for everyone but its worth a shot.


----------



## mincemeat (Jan 19, 2017)

Wow. This thread is really old, but it still seems valuable to respond, for others who stumble across it via google. If you're dealing with IBS and overeating, YOU'RE NOT ALONE! I deal with this, and I know others who do too.

I hope that you've figured out some solutions since you posted. I also deal with IBS-C and have for at least 7 years. Let me start off by saying that all my information is anecdotal and not a scientific, evidence-based recommendation.

Very often, when I'm feeling really backed up, my body seems convinced that the only thing that will help is eating more food to push things through. This is probably because my bowel movements are almost always stimulated by a carb-heavy meal, and sometimes that extra eating really does do the magic. But then I get into the problem of overeating, maybe having a bowel movement, but then not being very hungry and often undereating the next day. Or my stomach would still be upset and then I would continue to emotionally overeat more out of frustration and anxiety.

I have found that it is better to stick to consistent, satisfying meals. I say satisfying because the whole small frequent meals thing has never worked for me. It seems that I need a full-sized meal to stimulate my colon. It's as if my colon muscles are working against each other and constant, small stimuli only add to the chaos. Remember that "swim down" scene from Finding Nemo? That's what my muscles need to do, but there needs to be a stop and regroup time (not eating) so everyone can get ready to work together (eating)...sorry if I ruined that scene for anyone...

Other things that seem to help:

-Consistent and sufficient sleep--getting up and going to bed at about the same time even if I have nowhere to go.

-Regular exercise--even if it's just push ups and sit-ups most days, it tells my body to wake up the digestive processes.

-Drink enough water--the next time you think some extra food will help move things along, try drinking a good amount of water...drink until you feel the weight of it on your stomach. Sometimes that has worked physically and psychologically just as well or better than food for comforting my stomach and stimulating a bowel movement.

-Peppermint gum!! --oh this has been a life saver! This usually relieves my bloating instantly and provides a convenient impedance to putting more food in my mouth.

For me, the most important key (besides COMPLETELY avoiding my known food triggers) is rhythm. And stick with it, because it may take a week or two for your body to completely catch on, but it's well worth it. When I do this right, I can almost time my bowel movements.


----------



## jza (Oct 4, 2016)

I used to do this, but it's ineffective (and counterproductive) so I consciously stopped doing it. Now I'll drink water instead.


----------

